# Beak clean



## Rumz (Mar 14, 2016)

So on the drive, my tiel just recently discovered he likes to mutilate cilantro! Which is great, but he looks like he's turning into the hulk starting with his beak ? how can I get his beak clean so he doesn't look like a mutant?


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

It fades off eventually. Most birds after eating rub their beak on a surface to clean it off, so it'll fade soon


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I agree. He'll wipe it off.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Hahaha  I can always tell who's been eating which veggie by the colour of the stain on their beaks, lol.

It will come off after he takes a drink/wipes his beak to clean it. It could take a while if it's really stained


----------



## Noekeon (Feb 17, 2016)

Get a Teenage Mutant Ninja Cockatiel pic for us

Best regards, Noekeon & Kana!


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

My youngest is a whiteface pied and his whole front was stained yellow for months because he was such a messy formula eater lmao! Food stains look a bit unsightly, but it does fade after a while. At least he's a healthy baby who eats his veggies!


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Joey is such a dainty nibbler when it comes to veggies that his beak rarely gets messy. However, before he learned to navigate his cage, his belly was lavender from his grape mineral block.  He now has a pineapple one which wouldn't stain as bad if he would drag himself across it.


----------

